# Weekly Competition 2016-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R F R2 F R U2 R' U2
*2. *U F' U F R U' R2 F' R
*3. *U R F U' F2 R2 U F' R U'
*4. *F2 U2 R' U' R' F R' U2 F2
*5. *R F' U R' F' R U F R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *U' B2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 L R2 B2 F' R' D' B' R
*2. *D2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B L2 D B2 L R' B' F' L D2 B2 D
*3. *R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F L' D L R B F2 U' L
*4. *R2 F2 D' L B2 R2 F' R U F' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2
*5. *F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' R U L' F' R' F' R F' D' B'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw2 U2 B' L2 Rw' D' Uw L2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U Rw Fw D2 R B Fw2 F Uw2 L B Fw D2 Uw' U F' R2 B Fw F2 L' F Uw R U2 R' Fw'
*2. *D' U Fw' L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 L D U' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw D' B L2 U2 L Uw R' B Uw R B Uw2 B' U B2 D2 R' B' L2 R' B' R D U B'
*3. *B R2 D' Uw F D2 B2 F L D U L B F' R2 F L D2 B' Rw' R2 Uw' U2 B D Uw2 U2 Rw' B' Fw L' U2 B2 Fw' D' Fw' U2 Fw2 D' F'
*4. *Fw' F2 R2 Uw' U' B' Fw R' F2 R' D' Rw2 R2 Uw' U' F2 D' Uw Fw2 R' B Fw' F Uw R2 Fw' Rw' U' Rw R' Fw Uw Fw L' Rw2 R D2 Fw R2 Fw'
*5. *L' F2 L2 Rw Uw B' R' Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 U2 B2 Rw' Fw D' L2 D2 B2 F' Rw B2 D' L' Uw' U' F D2 U2 B L R' D' B Fw' F'

*5x5x5
1. *D' Dw Uw F' L2 Dw' Fw' F2 Dw' Uw' U2 L B2 Fw2 D' Bw' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw U2 Bw D' F Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R D2 U Rw F Lw B2 Dw F' Dw' Rw' R2 B' Uw2 B2 U' R' B R' B Uw2 U2 L' D' R' Uw2 U' L' Lw Rw' R' B'
*2. *F' L2 D2 L' Bw Rw' F' Lw U Rw2 Uw' U Rw2 F D U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F D2 R' Dw U2 L F Dw' U2 L Bw Fw2 F Lw' R2 U2 Bw F L2 U' L D' Dw' Rw B' Dw' L' Dw Uw' Rw2 R2 B U R2 B Bw Fw' F U2 L Rw2
*3. *F' D U' L Rw Uw L' Fw2 Uw L' F' D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw B Rw2 D' Bw R2 Uw B Lw' R D' Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' Uw2 Rw U' L U2 B R' B2 R Fw F' Lw U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 Fw' F D' U B2 Dw' L D' Bw2 Lw R'
*4. *Uw2 L2 R Bw' Uw' Rw' Fw' Dw' Fw2 R' Dw' F2 Dw F2 D' Bw2 F' Lw' Fw Rw B2 F2 Rw' B' F Uw U Lw2 B Lw R2 Dw Uw' L' D Lw Dw Uw R Bw2 Uw Lw Rw2 D' Rw Uw Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U Lw' Rw R' Bw F' D' Uw B' R2
*5. *Fw' R' B L' Rw' Bw2 F' D F L' Rw2 R' Dw Lw F U2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 B' Uw' U' Bw L' Lw' D R Dw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' L Lw' Dw' R' F' U2 F' Lw' D B2 F' D2 Fw' Lw Rw' Dw B Bw' Rw' Uw U2 L' D' Dw2 B U L Lw2 Fw'

*6x6x6
1. *3U 3R2 2F 3U2 F2 3U2 2U2 U' 3F' 2L U L' 3F2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2D2 2B2 L 2R F' D2 2D L2 3U2 3F' 3U2 2B2 D U2 2B' L2 R2 D 3F' 3R' B' 3F F L' 3U 2L2 3R 2R' 2U 2L 2B2 L2 2L2 3F 3R' 2D B2 3F' 2F 2U' 2B 2L2 R B 2F' F2 3U2 2F2 D R' U2 R
*2. *2L2 3U2 R2 U2 3F2 F D2 U2 2B' U R D' 2F' 2D F2 U2 2B F2 U' 3F2 2R' R' 2B2 3F D2 3R' 2R2 D' 2D U' L' 2D' F 2R 2D' 3R' D2 3U2 2B 2F' 2L2 2B' 3U L D 2D2 3R' D2 2D2 U F2 L R' F2 R 3U' F2 U2 3R 2R' 2U 2L 3R2 3U2 2B2 2R' 2U 2B L B'
*3. *2U U' 2L 2B' 3U F' 3U2 L 2R' 2B 3R2 B 2L U L2 2F' 2U' L' F 3U2 3R2 B2 R D2 3U 2U 2L2 3R2 2R' B' L2 2U 2L2 D 2D' 2U B 2U 2B' 3F' F' D' 3U' 3R2 D 3R 2R B' 2D2 F2 L2 3F2 U' L 3F 2F' F2 L 2L' F' 3R2 2R 2U U2 L' B' D' 2B D2 L2
*4. *2D B2 3F L2 F' R' B D2 B' 2U2 2F 2U2 L R2 D 3U2 2U 2B' 2L D' 2F' 2U' U2 2F 2D 2B' 2D' 3U' 2U 3F F2 R' B' 3F2 2F 2D' R' D2 B2 3U2 3F 3R 2R2 B F2 2R2 2B U R' B' 3R2 2D 2U' 2R' B F' 3R' U 2L 2R' R' 2F2 3U' 2L B' 3F' 2U 2R 2D2 2U
*5. *U2 B 2B 2U2 L' 2L' R' B2 2F 3R' 2D2 3F' 2L2 3F' 2F2 F2 3R2 B' 2L B' 3F2 2F2 3R' 2F' L' 2F 3U 2U2 U2 3F 2F2 2L' R' D' B' 3F2 D' 2L R2 B' 3R' 2F2 2U 3R2 2R' 3U2 L 2L' 3R' R' 3F2 L' 2L' F2 D U2 2R' R' 3U' 2U' B' 2B2 2F2 2U U' 3F2 U' F 2L F'

*7x7x7
1. *2B' 3U2 3F' 3L2 F' 3L2 D2 3U' L 2D 2B2 R2 3B 2U2 B' 2L' D 3B2 3U2 2L' 3U' 3F F 3U' L2 U' 2B' 2L' 2F' 2D 3U2 B 2R R' 3F2 3R2 2B D 2L 3R B 2F' 2D 3U 2F F 3R' R 2F' F D' 2D' 3D2 B D 2D' 3B2 F U 2B2 3L2 3F2 3D 3L2 R 2B 3F2 2F 2L' 3R 2R2 3B' D 2B 2F' 2R' 3D' 2F2 F 3D' L' 2F' F2 3D' R2 2F' R 2F2 L D' 3F2 U' 2L' 3D2 2U 3F2 U 3L' 3F 2R
*2. *3B2 3F2 D' 2B' 3B 3R' 3U' 3R 2D 3B R2 2D2 3D' 2U 3B2 2F 2D' 3D' B' 2R2 3U' 3R' 3U 3B2 2L2 3D' U' F' D2 U' 2R' 2B' 3B' D 2R R' B' 3B 3L' 3F' 3U' R F' 3D' 2U B 3U' L R2 D' U 2B 2F' D' 2D2 3D' L 3L2 3F2 U' B2 D2 2F 3D' 3L' 2B 3B L2 2B' 2L B' F' 3L2 2F' 3R F L' 3R' 2B 2R U 3F' 2F2 2U' 2B' 2F2 L 3R2 D' B2 3L 2D 2L2 2B L U2 3B' 2U2 B 3D2
*3. *2F' 2R2 3B2 R2 F 3R B' 3B2 3F' F' 3D 2L' 2R' B2 3L' B2 2D2 2F' 3U2 3L 3R R2 U 2L2 3R2 3U' L' 3U' 3R R U2 2B 2F F' 3R2 2U2 2R B2 2U U 2R U 3R 3U' U 2F2 F2 D 2R2 B' 3F' 3D' F' U2 2R 2F2 2L' R' 2D 2R' R2 D 3B2 3L' B' 3R' 3B 3F' U2 3F2 2R2 3D B2 2L2 3D2 3R2 D2 3L2 B2 3B' 3F F2 U' 3R2 2U' 2F2 F' 3R' R 2F2 3R2 3D2 2U' R 2F 2R' D' 3D2 R 2D2
*4. *2F' 3L 3R D' 3D2 U2 2R D' B 3B 3F R' 3B2 3L2 D2 R' 2B 3B' 2U' L 3R2 2D' B2 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F 3U2 R' F 2U' 3F2 L 2U 2B' 3F' F 3U2 2L2 R' 3B L' 2L2 3L' R' 3D' 3L' D 2U' 3L D2 3L 2R2 B' 3F2 3U2 3L' F2 D2 2U U' 3B' 3L' 2R2 2B' R' 2D 3D 3U2 3L 3R' D2 2F2 U L D2 2U2 3B2 3U' 3B' 3U2 F 2D F' 2R2 2B U 3F 2F' D' 2D' L 3L' B' 2F' 2L2 3R' 3U2 2L2 2D
*5. *3U2 3B' 3F' L 2R' B2 3F2 R' 2B U2 L2 2R2 2B2 3L2 D 2R2 B 3R 3F 3R B 2B 3U' 2L' 3B2 3F2 L' 2R 3U2 3R R2 D 3L2 3F2 F 2U2 2B2 D' 2D' L 2R2 F' 3L' D' 3U 2B 2L' R 3B2 3R2 2U 3B2 L2 2B2 3B' F2 2D' 3R D' 3D 2U' U' 2L' 3F 3D' 3R2 2B2 3F' 2F' U2 2F' 2L 3D' F 2U' L' 3D' 2U' 2R' U' 2B' 3F2 L2 3L2 2R U' 2L2 2D' 3R B 3R 2U 3L' U' B 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U' F' U2 R2 U' F U' R U'
*2. *U' F R2 U2 F R F2 R2
*3. *F' R' U' R U' F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D R' D' R U2 B' R' F2 D2 F
*2. *U2 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F R' B L B' D L R F L2 U'
*3. *U2 D' F' B2 U2 B' R B2 U' L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' U2 L D2 B2 U' Rw U' R D' Fw2 R Fw R Uw U2 R' D Rw' R' F Uw F' D2 F2 Uw' R' B2 Fw' Rw' B D2 Fw R2 F' D' U' R' B' U'
*2. *Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D F2 R U2 F D U2 B Rw' R Uw U2 L D Fw2 L' D Rw2 R U L2 B' Uw' Rw F D2 R2 B2 Fw' D2 F' U2 Rw U2 B' F'
*3. *D Rw F' D F' D' U L Rw2 F2 D' Rw R2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw Uw' Fw' L' F D B' D2 U' R' Fw' F2 Uw' R2 B' D2 U F Uw2 U R' B' F2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw2 Dw' Uw' B Bw' F2 R2 Uw' U' F2 Lw2 Rw R' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw F2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 D Fw L Lw Fw' F' Lw R Dw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Bw' D' Uw' Lw' D' R Fw' D' Uw' B' Bw D Dw F' D' L' Rw' F D' F' Rw2 F L2 Dw' Uw'
*2. *Fw F' Rw' D Dw' U2 F2 Lw U R2 Uw2 R Dw Uw Rw B D Bw' L Lw' Rw2 D U2 F2 D2 L' Lw U Rw2 Fw Lw' R F D2 Dw U Fw' R' D2 Dw2 R Bw D' Dw' Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw' D' Lw' F Lw' F Dw Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' D' Uw2
*3. *Fw L Rw' R2 Fw2 D' Lw Dw2 F L2 R' B' Fw Uw2 U' F2 Uw' B2 Bw2 R U' F Lw' B2 L2 Dw2 Fw' D' U Rw2 F' U2 L' Lw Dw' Uw' Rw' Dw L' D2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 F2 R2 Bw L Fw' U Bw2 Fw F L' Uw2 B2 Dw2 L2 D Lw' B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F2 L' 2L' 3F D 3U 3R2 2F R2 U B' 2B2 2F' D2 3U2 2U 3F2 2F F2 D' 2D2 3U' U L2 2D' 2R' B 3R2 D2 U2 3R 2D' 2L U' B' 2B 2F2 D 2D 2U L2 2F2 L 2D F 2R' 2B' D2 U L 3R 2R R2 B' 2B' 2F' 2U2 2F' 2D2 2L2 R 2F2 2U' B2 2F2 2U 3R2 2D 3F 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U2 3R2 2R2 3U2 F2 2D' 3U2 B' 2R' 2D' 3L2 F 2L 3F 2U' 3B2 2F F' 3U' 2U U' 3B 2U 3B' 2U' B2 2F 2U2 U2 3F2 3R2 2U L2 2L2 2R2 3B' 3L' 3D' 3L2 3F 2L' 3D' 2L F2 U2 F' L2 2L' 3L2 2R' 2B2 F' 3D 2F2 3U2 3F' 2U B2 2D 3U 2U' R 2U 3L2 3B2 L2 2L 3B 3D L' R' 2D' 2F2 2R2 3D' 2B' 3F2 2F 2L' 3B D2 3F 2R' U' 2R2 3B2 3R2 F 2D 3D2 3B2 2F2 F2 3U2 2F' 3U2 B2 3R2 2B 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' L B' D' U2 L' U2 L R2 B
*2. *B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B L' U' L D2 R F R D2 F
*3. *B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' L F' U B2 L U' B' F
*4. *F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R' F U R' D' B F' D2 B
*5. *B R2 F' U R F D2 F U' R' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 F' R2 L2
*6. *D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 R D' R2 F U2 B' L' R B' R
*7. *D B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R B' D B' U' L B' L2 B' R2
*8. *R2 B2 L D2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 F R2 D2 L' F D' L' U2 L' R
*9. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F' D' L' R2 B2 D' U' R' D
*10. *B2 L F2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 L' F' L2 R F
*11. *U2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L' D' L F2 D2 U R B' F' L'
*12. *U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' D' L U' R2 B' U R F2 D F
*13. *U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U' B F L2 D' B R' D2 B' R2 F2
*14. *D R2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F R2 D2 U' R' D' R2 D F U'
*15. *D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R' U' R' D2 L2 F' D B' L F' R2
*16. *L D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B F2 R' F D F' L' B
*17. *D2 L U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B D B' L' D' B' R
*18. *R D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L F2 D' R' B' U2 R' D2
*19. *U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F L2 R' U2 L R U B' L' D2 R'
*20. *R2 B2 U2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 L F' R' U L' B' F D' L D2
*21. *L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 B L' D B R F' D2 L2 R D B2
*22. *D B R F U' B L' D B' R B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 B2
*23. *U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U R U R2 U F L2 U L2 B F'
*24. *R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R B' L2 F2 D2 R U' R' F' D2 R
*25. *U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 R' F2 D B L' D2
*26. *U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 L' D L2 B L' R B' R B' L'
*27. *U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R F U R' B' L D' B' R F'
*28. *L D2 L F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U' B' D R B L' R' B2 U' R2
*29. *R' D L2 F2 L D' B2 U' F D L2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D
*30. *L' U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L D U L' F' U2 L U B' L2
*31. *L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F R B L2 F U' R D L2 R' U2
*32. *F2 D F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D U B R B2 D U2 B U L' B' F'
*33. *F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B R' F' U2 L U2 F2 D' R' D'
*34. *L U' F2 D B' D2 B' U' L U2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U F2
*35. *B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 L F L D L' R2 B R2 F2 U
*36. *D U L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 F D' F R' F D' L2 D F
*37. *U' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 R'
*38. *L2 D F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D F2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 D R2 B2 D' L' R
*39. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D U2 F' R U2 F' U B2 L2 R F U'
*40. *D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F D' U R' U R' U2 L D' F

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D' B F D F U' L R' U F2
*2. *D' F' U2 D F2 L D2 F' U' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2
*3. *R2 L F R' B2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 L2 B D2
*4. *R2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L U2 L R' B L B2 L' F D2 L' U' L2 R
*5. *B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' U B' F2 D2 F D R' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 F' D B D U' L' B' F' D2 F2
*2. *L2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L U R' U2 L' D R' B U
*3. *F2 U R2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' B U' F U2 L D' U F
*4. *B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B' D2 R' U2 B2 U F' R D' L2
*5. *D2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B D L D' U F2 L2 B' D L F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D B' D R B2 R F R' F' B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U
*2. *L2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 U L U2 B' U2 R' D B' L2 F'
*3. *D2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F U' F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 R'
*4. *R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U F' L U B2 R2 B U R B D
*5. *B' L' D' R F B' L' U' R F' R2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 R D2 R' B2 R B' D2 L R2 D U F' L' D' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R' F2 R2 U R' U F2 U F' U'
*3. *U R2 D B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F' D2 R U L U2 B2 D2 U' R2
*4. *B' R2 Uw R B2 Fw R B R F2 R' B' F2 U Rw D B Fw' Uw2 R F2 Rw' Uw2 L' R2 Uw F2 L2 Rw' R2 F U' Fw' F2 R Fw' F Rw2 Uw Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R U' R2 U F U2 F' U R2 U2
*3. *L F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B D2 R' U B2 F2 D2 L'
*4. *L B' U Fw F2 Rw' U' F2 Rw F Uw B Fw' Rw D2 U' F' D2 Fw' D U2 R2 D' B2 D Fw' F2 U B U Fw R F D2 Uw2 B2 Rw R' D U2
*5. *Bw' Fw F' U' Rw U2 F2 Dw Bw' F2 L U Bw F' U2 F Dw' B' Fw Rw2 D' B2 F' D2 Rw2 Bw R2 D2 Uw B Lw' Dw Uw2 U Lw2 D2 U2 L2 F' U Rw' R D2 Uw' L2 U' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U' B2 Bw Fw' F Rw' Fw' F2 D' F2 L'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B' U L' B' L' U B' l b u'
*2. *L' B' R' U B L' B' L' r b'
*3. *R' U' B' U B' L R' r b' u
*4. *U B' L' R U B' R' U l r' b' u
*5. *B' R' B L' R B' U' R l' r' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(-2, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 3) / (0, -1)

*Skewb
1. *L' D' R L' D U' D' R U' D' U'
*2. *R' D' L' R D L' R D' U' D' U'
*3. *R L U' L' D' L R' L' U' D' U'
*4. *D' L' U L' D U R' U R' D' U'
*5. *L' U' R L D' R D' R' D' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 20, 2016)

*2x2*: 9.23, (9.15,) (12.77,) 12.25, 12.70 = *11.39
3x3*: 28.22, (25.05,) (28.89,) 25.96, 27.08 = *27.09
4x4*: 1:58.62, (2:20.89,) (1:40.74,) 1:47.33, 2:15.77 = *2:00.57* // learning Hoya, making some mistakes
*5x5*: (3:34.70,) 3:08.24, (3:03.08,) 3:31.61, 3:09.79 = *3:16.55
6x6*: 7:07.39, (5:54.24,) 7:39.11, (8:29.81,) 6:37.06 = *7:07.85* // all-time PB single by 16s, pop in 4th solve
*7x7*: 10:08.29, (9:52.69,) 10:33.90, 11:14.73, (12:07.02) = *10:38.97* // several pops
*3x3 OH*: 1:19.87, (1:13.00,) 1:33.87, (1:34.29,) 1:23.83 = *1:25.86
3x3 MtS*: 3:13.33, (DNF,) 2:55.65, 3:07.54, (2:49.73) = *3:05.51
3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* // off by a slice in 3rd solve
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:39.55
2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:33.37* // PB by 37s
*Clock*: (DNF,) 20.49, (16.43,) 24.95, 20.97 = *22.14
Pyraminx*: 23.20, (38.98,) (22.02,) 26.84, 29.92 = *23.29* // PB average
*FMC*: *52
*


Spoiler



x // inspection
U D' B' U2 R U2 F L' B2 // X-cross
F U F' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L R' U R // 3rd pair
F U F' U2 F U' F' // 4th pair
y' F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' // pre-PLL AUF
F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 // comedy U-perm


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Sep 20, 2016)

3x3:1. 13.16 2. (18.71) 3. 15.16 4. 14.19 5. (12.56) avg 14.19
OH:1. 25.28 2. 28.72  3. (34.85) 4. (22.69) 5. 29.36 avg 27.79
Skewb:1. 6.88 2. 7.26 3. (6.35) 4. 7.18 5. (11.55) avg 7.11
2x2:1. (9.18) 2. (3.65) 3. 4.21 4. 4.90 5. 3.73 avg 4.28


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 20, 2016)

Gee, Fahad had some nice times there.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 21, 2016)

3bld DNF(52.57),DNF(54.98),DNF(32.88)=DNF


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 21, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (9.08) 7.52 (6.16) 6.88 7.37 = *7.26
3X3X3:* 16.42 (22.49) 19.13 19.49 (16.02) = *18.35
4X4X4:* 1:50.91 (1:56.86) (1:27.15) 1:38.09 1:37.43 = *1:42.14*


----------



## muchacho (Sep 21, 2016)

*2x2:* (11.94), 6.21, (5.73), 7.64, 7.89 = *7.24*
*3x3:* (22.46), (19.73), 20.14, 20.19, 21.71 = *20.68
3x3OH: *42.29, 40.40, (31.29), 42.60, (42.66) = *41.76*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Gee, Fahad had some nice times there.


I do think he does not know how to edit/delete the times. Does not look like a prank.
(of course no way I'll count them in)

@Super cuber: another five scrambles for Multi, good luck 

41. U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B D2 L F R2 B' D B' R' D2
42. L' B2 D F' U2 D2 L B2 U L U F2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2
43. F' R' F U B2 D B2 D2 R' F U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 R'
44. R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B' F' U' B' R B2 F U' F2 R
45. U' R U R2 L B' U R2 B R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 21, 2016)

*6x6x6*: 8:16.74, (7:59.30), (10:16.00), 8:56.78, 8:41.30 = *8:38.28 *Uff da.

*Megaminx*: 6:16.88, 6:01.86, (6:25.38), 6:05.42, (4:47.61) = *6:08.06* Fairly consistent until I chopped about 40 seconds off my pb on the last solve.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (2:35.05), DNF (2:06.63), DNF (2:33.03) = Not a BLD protege.


----------



## pjk (Sep 22, 2016)

*5x5:* 1:36.09, 1:40.95, (1:42.34), (1:35.54), 1:40.36 = 1:39.13
Not good


----------



## Altha (Sep 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3bld DNF(52.57),DNF(54.98),DNF(32.88)=DNF


*3BLD:* DNF(45.62) DNF(38.02) DNF(43.66)
I feel you


----------



## elljay (Sep 23, 2016)

*Magic: *2.64 , (2.52) , (2.73) , 2.63 , 2.67 = 2.65
*3x3: *21.84 , 21.61 , (20.02) , 21.53 , (26.69) = 21.66
*2x2: *5.22 , (4.30) , (11.78) , 11.14 , 8.91 = 8.43 (_real consistant)_


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 23, 2016)

@MatsBergsten Thanks 

*2x2: *2.47, 4.30, 1.68, 2.65, 6.36 = *3.14*

*3x3: *10.47, (10.08), 10.32, (19.28),10.51 *=** 10.43*

*4x4: *(57.58), 57.26, (47.30), 56.24, 49.25 = *54.25*

*2x2 - 4x4 relay: 1:06.90*

*2BLD: *11.55, 17.25, 11.40 = *11.40*

*3BLD:* 35.56, DNF, 34.43 = *34.43*

*4BLD: *DNF(5:38), DNF(4:26), 4:15.40 = *4:15.40*

*MBLD: 36/41 57:53 

Pyraminx: *4.33, (6.85), 4.66, (4.04), 6.31 = *5.10

Megaminx: *(1:14.01), (1:28.73), 1:24.81,1:22.43, 1:15.96 = *1:21.07
*
*Square-1: * 13.39, (13.00), 14.79, (19.70),18.92 =* 15.70*

*3x3 One Handed: *14.52, (13.23), 16.91, (20.00),16.15 = *15.86 
*
*Skewb: *8.91, 7.54, 5.73, (10.61), (4.75) = *7.39*

*FMC: 53 *



Spoiler: solution



*D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 R D2 R' B2 R B' D2 L R2 D U F' L' D' L'*

B' F2 R U' B' F' D F U' L' // xcross
D' F U' F' D // second pair
U2 L U' L' D F U' F' D' // third pair
L' U L2 F2 R' F' R F' L' // fourth pair + OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R F R2' U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // pll

53 moves



*
*


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 24, 2016)

3x3: (24.32), 22.58, (18.52), 21.28, 20.72 = Average is 21.53
2x2: 6.92, (4.69), (9.54), 7.23, 7.29 = Average is 7.15
3x3 One Handed: 48.66+, 45.24, 34.59, (50.12), (33.19) = Average is 42.83
Megaminx: 3:24.27, (4.00.41), 3:09.20, 3:05.35, (2:27.08) =Average is 3:12.95
2x2 Blindfolded: 1:06.54, DNF(1:26.83), DNF(1:01.17) = Average is DNF


----------



## h2f (Sep 25, 2016)

*MBLD: 1/5 28:15 = DNF*


----------



## Wesley Twiggs (Sep 26, 2016)

3x3: 23.376, 21.917, (25.815), (17.941), 18.840= Average is 21.377
5x5: 2:07.429, (2:31.308), 2:24.836, (2:06.029), 2:21.037= Average is 2:17.767


----------



## Alea (Sep 26, 2016)

2x2: 5.68, 5.69, (6.77), 6.03, (5.56) =>*5.81*

3x3: (17.63), 20.49, (21.85), 18.29, 18.42 =>*19.07*

4x4: 1:24.22, 1:22.81, 1:23.56, (1:32.54), (1:18.15)=>*1:23.53*

5x5: (4:15.41+), 3:38.24, (3:21.73), 3:37.80, 4:12.19 =>*3:49.41*

OH: 31.73, 34.16, 30.29, DNF, (27.56) =>*32.06*

2-4 relay: *1:51.62*

2-5 relay: *5:25.23*

Mega: (2:15.88), 2:27.57, 2:50.60, (2:55.17), 2:31.20 =>*2:36.46*

Pyra: 12.65, (9.62), 11.03, (13.83), 10.24 =>*11.31*

Skewb: 16.84, 14.89, 12.18, (11.75), (18.80) =>*14.64*


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 26, 2016)

*FMC:* 29 moves
Solution: D B R' B2 U' L U R' U' L2 U R2 U' L U B' D2 L B' D' B L' D2 F D F2 U F' L'


Spoiler



on inverse:
premove: D'
L F U' F2 D' F' \\2x2x2
D2 L B' D L'(cancelled) \\2x2x3
L(cancelled) B L' D2 \\f2l-1
B R' * B2 R B' \\orient edges
D' \\undo premove

insertions: * R U' L' U R' ** U' L U (2 moves cancelation)
** R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 27, 2016)

Skewb: 10.90, 10.55, 13.60, 12.47, 5.38
= 11.31


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Sep 27, 2016)

2x2: 5.71, 5.09, 5.84, (5.88), (4.34) = 5.55
3x3: 16.79, 17.62, (19.47), 17.65, (15.19) = 17.36
4x4: (1:28.80), (2:10.21), 1:31.90, 1:31.20, 1:41.74 = 1:34.95
Pyraminx: 15.06, (15.61), 14.72, 12.73, (9.13) = 14.17
3x3 OH: (29.73), 38.30, 38.25, (53.81), 38.48 = 38.35
2-4 Relay: 2:06.02


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 27, 2016)

pyraminx: 5.80, 5.87, 5.24, 4.86, 5.15 = 5.40
square-1: 20.89, 23.47, 28.25, 24.76, 31.53 = 25.50
2x2: 4.01, 6.06, 5.10, 3.58, 3.40 = 4.24


----------



## sqAree (Sep 27, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.12, 3.82, 4.25, (16.97), (3.67) = *4.40
3x3:* 20.02, 18.17, 16.74, (16.37), (21.80) = *18.31
4x4:* 1:39.60, (1:15.96), 1:24.08, (DNF(1:28.36)), 1:18.02 = *1:27.24
5x5:* 3:34.98, (3:09.72), (3:56.62), 3:28.44, 3:48.38 = *3:37.27
2BLD:* 45.16, DNF(1:02.17), 49.61 = *45.16
3BLD:* 3:20.39, DNF(3:39.84), 3:06.13 = *3:06.13
MBLD:* *3/4 in 35:19* //pb
*OH:* 28.96, (21.94), 25.91, 27.27, (29.99) = *27.38
Feet:* (2:24.08), (1:39.52), 2:09.95, 2:15.30, 1:54.94 = *2:06.73 *//pb single
*MTS:* 1:24.08, (3:27.42), (1:20.66), 1:20.92, 1:26.64 = *1:23.89* //pb average
*2-4:* *1:37.92
2-5:* *4:54.89
Mega:* 2:29.01, (2:25.45), 2:38.01, (2:55.74), 2:40.43 = *2:35.82* //pb average
*Pyra:* (10.60), 13.70, 10.93, 11.26, (16.16) = *11.97
FMC:* *35*



Spoiler: solution



(B' L' U' D B') //EO (5/5)
(R2 L2 D' F2 U) //2x2x2 (5/10)
D' L D L D2 L B ///F2L-1 (7/17)
D2 B D' B' D' B D' //to L5C (7/24)

Skeleton: D' L D # L D2 L B D2 B D' B' D' B D' U' F2 D @ L2 R2 B D' U L B (24 moves)

@ = [D' R2 D, L2]
# = [F' R2 F, L2]

Solution: D' L D F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F L' D2 L B D2 B D' B' D' B D' U' F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 B D' U L B (35 moves, cancelled 5)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 27, 2016)

(Preliminary) results competition week 38: congrats to the super cuber, gatewaycuber and FastCubeMaster.

*2x2x2*(39)

 1.76 WACWCA
 2.53 gateway cuber
 2.65 hssandwich
 3.04 cuberkid10
 3.14 the super cuber
 3.27 pantu2000
 3.35 EMI
 3.46 FastCubeMaster
 3.76 Randomno
 3.84 Torch
 4.23 pyr14
 4.28 Jake Donnelly
 4.33 connorlacrosse
 4.38 Tx789
 4.40 sqAree
 4.49 KGB
 4.74 Now3852
 5.19 Keroma12
 5.24 Davis Brewster
 5.55 ConfusedCubing
 5.66 LostGent
 5.80 Alea
 6.01 kamilprzyb
 6.12 h2f
 6.45 username...
 6.47 [email protected]
 7.15 Abhay Singh Tomar
 7.25 muchacho
 7.26 MarcelP
 8.04 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.42 elljay
 8.92 hagner
 9.32 1davey29
 10.32 Jacck
 11.12 RyuKagamine
 11.24 arbivara
 11.39 Shaky Hands
 13.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF DGCubes
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.04 EMI
 10.40 cuberkid10
 10.41 the super cuber
 10.85 FastCubeMaster
 12.15 pantu2000
 12.47 Keroma12
 12.60 gateway cuber
 12.61 typeman5
 12.73 KGB
 12.94 DGCubes
 12.94 Now3852
 13.13 Torch
 13.30 TcubesAK
 14.17 Jake Donnelly
 15.73 Kenneth Svendson
 15.98 Tx789
 16.24 TheSilverBeluga
 17.35 ConfusedCubing
 17.56 LostGent
 17.70 Skefull
 18.05 Randomno
 18.31 sqAree
 18.35 MarcelP
 18.90 Perff
 19.07 Alea
 19.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.71 h2f
 20.68 muchacho
 21.13 connorlacrosse
 21.37 Wesley Twiggs
 21.38 [email protected]
 21.53 Abhay Singh Tomar
 21.66 elljay
 22.12 [email protected]
 22.15 hagner
 23.73 FistoFan32
 24.32 BlueberryCuber
 27.09 Shaky Hands
 32.33 username...
 32.45 1davey29
 32.60 arbivara
 32.82 RyuKagamine
 35.69 Jacck
 39.22 MatsBergsten
 1:01.75 Marija
*4x4x4*(18)

 35.87 EMI
 54.25 the super cuber
 55.28 FastCubeMaster
 1:03.26 Now3852
 1:06.13 Tx789
 1:09.26 gateway cuber
 1:14.13 Kenneth Svendson
 1:20.04 h2f
 1:23.53 Alea
 1:26.17 LostGent
 1:27.23 sqAree
 1:34.95 ConfusedCubing
 1:42.14 MarcelP
 1:45.90 RyuKagamine
 2:00.57 Jacck
 2:00.57 Shaky Hands
 2:02.07 MatsBergsten
 4:02.11 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:15.73 EMI
 1:26.66 Keroma12
 1:39.13 pjk
 1:39.35 FastCubeMaster
 2:01.66 Tx789
 2:17.76 Wesley Twiggs
 2:17.77 [email protected]
 3:08.67 Jacck
 3:16.55 Shaky Hands
 3:19.11 h2f
 3:20.09 gateway cuber
 3:25.20 RyuKagamine
 3:37.27 sqAree
 3:49.41 Alea
 4:29.43 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:21.86 EMI
 2:30.58 KGB
 3:07.48 Keroma12
 3:51.32 FastCubeMaster
 4:30.35 Tx789
 5:40.69 Jacck
 5:53.89 RyuKagamine
 7:07.85 Shaky Hands
 8:38.27 One Wheel
 9:36.43 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:37.78 Keroma12
 5:56.05 Tx789
 8:38.77 RyuKagamine
10:38.97 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 15.76 the super cuber
 17.64 KGB
 20.27 EMI
 20.56 typeman5
 21.15 gateway cuber
 21.53 Torch
 21.89 cuberkid10
 23.98 FastCubeMaster
 24.22 slinky773
 27.38 sqAree
 27.79 Jake Donnelly
 29.32 Tx789
 32.06 Alea
 34.82 Now3852
 38.34 ConfusedCubing
 40.93 h2f
 41.76 muchacho
 42.83 Abhay Singh Tomar
 43.21 Randomno
 46.78 [email protected]
 51.74 RyuKagamine
 54.04 LostGent
 1:10.99 Jacck
 1:25.86 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:41.88 Tx789
 2:06.73 sqAree
 2:22.11 gateway cuber
 3:28.76 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 9.86 gateway cuber
 11.40 the super cuber
 20.67 EMI
 23.34 MatsBergsten
 23.64 DGCubes
 26.05 h2f
 31.09 Now3852
 37.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.16 sqAree
 46.52 Randomno
 48.38 FastCubeMaster
 1:05.60 Jacck
 1:06.54 Abhay Singh Tomar
 2:13.53 RyuKagamine
 DNF One Wheel
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 34.43 the super cuber
 1:04.83 hssandwich
 1:17.02 Keroma12
 1:19.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:21.00 barns
 1:24.74 MatsBergsten
 1:41.86 Mike Hughey
 2:07.53 YoAkshYo
 3:06.13 sqAree
 3:13.29 Jacck
 3:23.01 FastCubeMaster
 4:19.44 gateway cuber
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF h2f
 DNF Altha
 DNF Daniel Lin
 DNF Shaky Hands
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:15.40 the super cuber
 6:33.24 Keroma12
 7:30.32 MatsBergsten
 9:14.68 h2f
10:34.24 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:09.46 MatsBergsten
14:15.65 Keroma12
 DNF Jacck
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

35:44.72 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

36/41 (57:53)  the super cuber
10/12 (56:06)  MatsBergsten
11/16 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
11/17 (28:14)  kamilprzyb
3/4 (18:04)  Jacck
2/2 (19:48)  gateway cuber
3/4 (35:19)  sqAree
2/3 ( 7:37)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 7:35)  YoAkshYo
1/5 (28:15)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 43.03 Torch
 1:23.88 sqAree
 1:56.62 gateway cuber
 3:05.51 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 48.59 EMI
 56.44 KGB
 1:04.64 Torch
 1:06.90 the super cuber
 1:09.92 FastCubeMaster
 1:22.92 gateway cuber
 1:28.92 Now3852
 1:37.92 sqAree
 1:51.62 Alea
 2:06.02 ConfusedCubing
 2:09.07 h2f
 2:39.55 Shaky Hands
 2:50.36 Jacck
 2:53.63 RyuKagamine
 3:21.37 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:03.61 KGB
 2:13.15 EMI
 3:03.70 FastCubeMaster
 4:29.29 gateway cuber
 4:54.89 sqAree
 5:00.93 h2f
 5:25.23 Alea
 5:33.37 Shaky Hands
 6:16.48 Jacck
 7:03.75 RyuKagamine
 8:25.96 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 2.65 elljay
 3.19 DGCubes
 3.46 Torch
*Skewb*(15)

 4.44 connorlacrosse
 6.02 gateway cuber
 7.11 Jake Donnelly
 7.37 cuberkid10
 7.39 the super cuber
 7.50 Tx789
 8.90 Torch
 11.31 FastCubeMaster
 11.74 h2f
 14.64 Alea
 18.60 RyuKagamine
 19.13 LostGent
 22.20 username...
 26.34 MatsBergsten
 26.62 Jacck
*Clock*(3)

 22.14 Shaky Hands
 25.76 FastCubeMaster
 38.66 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.41 DGCubes
 3.83 gateway cuber
 5.10 the super cuber
 5.40 pyr14
 5.52 FastCubeMaster
 5.86 Torch
 6.84 cuberkid10
 7.57 Tx789
 7.63 KGB
 9.53 connorlacrosse
 11.17 username...
 11.31 Alea
 11.96 sqAree
 13.23 LostGent
 14.17 ConfusedCubing
 16.15 RyuKagamine
 16.94 Jacck
 26.65 Shaky Hands
 37.25 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 53.72 KGB
 1:20.61 the super cuber
 1:22.48 EMI
 1:52.76 Tx789
 2:17.89 FastCubeMaster
 2:35.82 sqAree
 2:36.46 Alea
 3:12.94 Abhay Singh Tomar
 3:22.40 gateway cuber
 3:24.83 RyuKagamine
 6:08.05 One Wheel
*Square-1*(13)

 10.85 EMI
 11.27 Raptor56
 12.11 hssandwich
 12.20 Randomno
 14.63 the super cuber
 17.80 cuberkid10
 25.49 pyr14
 29.82 Tx789
 33.97 FastCubeMaster
 35.48 gateway cuber
 38.21 Torch
 1:13.07 Now3852
 1:24.89 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 Jacck
27 okayama
29 Bogdan
32 h2f
35 sqAree
44 Deri Nata Wijaya
48 RyuKagamine
52 Shaky Hands
53 the super cuber

*Contest results*

362 the super cuber
268 gateway cuber
245 FastCubeMaster
243 EMI
201 sqAree
189 Tx789
178 Jacck
174 h2f
167 Keroma12
166 KGB
151 Torch
150 MatsBergsten
147 cuberkid10
127 Now3852
124 Alea
122 Deri Nata Wijaya
112 RyuKagamine
103 Shaky Hands
97 Jake Donnelly
94 Randomno
93 ConfusedCubing
84 LostGent
81 DGCubes
80 pantu2000
77 connorlacrosse
75 hssandwich
66 typeman5
63 kamilprzyb
60 pyr14
57 Abhay Singh Tomar
50 Kenneth Svendson
49 MarcelP
47 muchacho
42 username...
41 WACWCA
40 [email protected]
36 TcubesAK
34 Wesley Twiggs
32 TheSilverBeluga
32 [email protected]
31 elljay
29 Skefull
25 Perff
24 hagner
23 Davis Brewster
20 slinky773
20 YoAkshYo
19 arbivara
18 pjk
18 okayama
18 1davey29
18 barns
17 One Wheel
17 Bogdan
16 Mike Hughey
16 Raptor56
13 FistoFan32
12 BlueberryCuber
6 Daniel Lin
6 Altha
4 Marija


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 27, 2016)

245 points is a PB for me but GJ the super cuber and gateway cuber!
(I was 2 points from losing the podium  EMI)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 27, 2016)

LOL, I won Clock this week. I can retire happy!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 27, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 245 points is a PB for me but GJ the super cuber and gateway cuber!
> (I was 2 points from losing the podium  EMI)


thanks!


my first win in a few weeks!  probably wont compete this week though as I'm travelling to Asians


----------



## EMI (Sep 28, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 245 points is a PB for me but GJ the super cuber and gateway cuber!
> (I was 2 points from losing the podium  EMI)


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

2 overall podiums in a row


----------

